
Ask HN: How to you manage (food) recipes? - patrickdavey
I have a loose collection of links, printouts, emails, books etc. with my favourite recipes. For a while I&#x27;ve wanted to have a &quot;system&quot; for creating &amp; managing recipes, but, I&#x27;d rather retain ownership than have it in the cloud.<p>I was wondering if anyone has a neat system they are using (preferably cli based)? Maybe even just a latex? template. I started down the route of trying to automate creating recipe files in the style of cookingforengineers.com recipe cards [1], but it was getting pretty messy.<p>I&#x27;m just wondering if anyone has a really neat solution to this, otherwise I guess I&#x27;ll just write everything in markdown and off I go :)<p>[1] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.cookingforengineers.com&#x2F;recipe&#x2F;127&#x2F;Shepherds-Pie-Cottage-Pie&#x2F;trn
======
viraptor
Pdf uploaded to Google drive. They're not in any specific format, but I don't
mind that. A tablet in the kitchen is for displaying them.

------
jimmichanga
What's wrong with paper? I like scribbling notes and it's a lot harder with
digital forms

~~~
patrickdavey
Well, I think paper is a pretty good approach. But, some downsides:

1\. Not very easy to share. 2\. Gets wet in the kitchen (so I want to have a
copy) 3\. Not amazingly searchable. 4\. Not easy to access remotely.

But sure, can just type it up and scan it in.

------
Finnucane
If I need to annotate a recipe, a post-it stuck to the page usually does the
trick.

